# Tchaikovsky - String Quartet 1, op. 11 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Novus Quartet live performance... 






Before I start, just a quick word on repeats. I really don't give a hoot whether ensembles take repeats in this quartet (some people take exception in the last movement as they feel it then becomes unbalanced but it doesn't bother me one way or the other). With that elephant in the room addressed, here's what I liked.

Easily recommendable

Emerson
St Petersburg
Brodsky
Taneyev
Meccore
Britten
Danel
IPO Richter
Copenhagen
Moscow
International SQ of New York (don't exist)
Borodin 60s (Chandos)
Alberni
Klenke
Endellion

*Highly recommended

New Haydn *- the stuttering pauses at the beginning of the 3rd movement slightly spoil an excellent reading but elsewhere this is an excellent recording and the final movement is glorious.
*Puertas* - good choices and a fine recording make this an obvious choice.
*Orava* - a real creeper that improves with subsequent listens. The Aussies really get this one.
*Heath* - earthy and very natural recording. The Heaths are vibrant and more rustic than others but let the music unfold so organically. They change pace effortlessly and make this is a terrific effort in a nice acoustic.
*Rolston* - check out those raspy violins! Some will not like the sound of this and the players' habit of sniffing loudly before each movement can be irritating but you can't help but love the power of this very close-up recording. This is definitely a love/hate recording.

*Champions-elect

Gabrieli* - a classic disc that has earned its place at the top over the years due to its wonderful spontaneous feel. Possibly the Gabrielis' finest hour and still a wonderful recording (along with a fine accompanying Borodin 2nd quartet).
*Novus* - this goes from a beautiful and broad andante to a mercurial, in-your-face and aggressive finale. Excellent dynamics throughout. Some may find the occasional noises of the players a little loud but I zoned them out after a while. Stellar sound quality (which probably accounted for the clarity of the ensemble's extraneous sounds).
*Borodin (1979 / 1993) -* slightly different approaches but with the same result. Both exceptional and which one you refer is down to you. The '93 Teldec account probably has the edge for a better 2nd half and less harsh sound but you can't go wrong with either, tbh.
*Escher* - top-notch sound from BIS and a neatly unfolding, balanced performance. Others may have more bite and depth but I loved this one straight away and it never got dull.

*Top spots

Utrecht* - a performance that gets better and better. The 3rd movement is just so exciting, dynamic and perfectly judged and the 4th movement rocks. Great MDG sound and the Utrechts are way more interesting than labelmates the Meccores, on their overrated but decent recording. This is a fine recording from an excellent Tchaikovsky set. Reminds me of some of the best Takacs recordings on Hyperion (and you know I love some of those). I'd have liked a little more pace on the opening 2 movements but that's a very minor niggle.

*Vermeer* - I just adore this one. The Vermeer don't hang around, especially in the andante, with its nicely fronted first violin. Elsewhere they judge everything immaculately, a bit more bass in the mix and this would be at the very top of the pile on its own. Shame they didn't get the Novus or Utrecht' s sound. Glorious otherwise.

*Streichquartett der Staatskapelle Berlin *- this brand new release is urgent, tender and beautifully recorded. The first chair Berliners turn in a performance of authority and superb musicality in warmly reverberant sound. A triumph and twinned with an equally impressive Verdi Quartet.


----------

